# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Humans may have reached Europe earlier than thought

## Regio X

https://www.latimes.com/science/stor...r-than-thought

The paper:
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2259-z

*Initial Upper Palaeolithic Homo sapiens from Bacho Kiro Cave, Bulgaria*

Abstract
The Middle to Upper Palaeolithic transition in Europe witnessed the replacement and partial absorption of local Neanderthal populations by Homo sapiens populations of African origin1. However, this process probably varied across regions and its details remain largely unknown. In particular, the duration of chronological overlap between the two groups is much debated, as are the implications of this overlap for the nature of the biological and cultural interactions between Neanderthals and H. sapiens. Here we report the discovery and direct dating of human remains found in association with Initial Upper Palaeolithic artefacts2, from excavations at Bacho Kiro Cave (Bulgaria). Morphological analysis of a tooth and mitochondrial DNA from several hominin bone fragments, identified through proteomic screening, assign these finds to H. sapiens and link the expansion of Initial Upper Palaeolithic technologies with the spread of H. sapiens into the mid-latitudes of Eurasia before 45 thousand years ago3. The excavations yielded a wealth of bone artefacts, including pendants manufactured from cave bear teeth that are reminiscent of those later produced by the last Neanderthals of western Europe4,5,6. These finds are consistent with models based on the arrival of multiple waves of H. sapiens into Europe coming into contact with declining Neanderthal populations7,8.

----------


## Regio X

I believe I posted it in the wrong place. Please move it to the correct one.

----------


## bicicleur

there is the Initial Upper Paleolithic blade tools which started ca 50 ka
some are found in the Levant, some in Europe, like Bohunician, Ullizian and Perigordian local industries
they replaced local Neanderthal tribes

then there is the Upper Paleolithic wher blade tools were made from cylindric or conical cores
this started ca 48 ka along the Narmada river in India
first of them to arrive in Europe where the Aurignacians, haplo C1a2
they replaced all local Initial Upper Paleolithic and Neanderthal tribes

Neanderthals never produced blade tools

----------

